# Elena Bezzubova (TRIGGER WARNING)



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Who is this women? She writes wanky negative articles such as this one about DP:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-search-self/201208/hardship-and-discontent-depersonalization-0

Any thoughts on this article?


----------



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah read these ages ago, they are enough to tip anyone of us deeper into the DP spiral, so I won't read them again. Whilst highlighting the struggle a lot of us go through trying to escape this disorder is a good thing, the bleak outlook it provides is beyond depressing and to be honest IMO false. Yes, some people have to live with this forever, but some people appear to recover fully. If I ever fully recover I'll be writing her a strongly worded email lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

Even though I agree with some of this article, I don't like it, and it will tend to take away hope from a lot of people. Typical M.D talk, they talk in science and not in hope; I guess the only thing I can say thats positive is that at least DPD is being talked about.....?


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Even though I agree with some of this article, I don't like it, and it will tend to take away hope from a lot of people. Typical M.D talk, they talk in science and not in hope; I guess the only thing I can say thats positive is that at least DPD is being talked about.....?


Yes I agree. Some of its correct. But generally she is over negative, in my opinion, and she writes in such a smart-arse tone. Thats not even her worst article. Did someone put a trigger warning on this? Fair enough


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ive seen her in real life as a patient. She didn't help.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Seriously? what was she like, what did she say? From the looks of her articles she would just have said "sorry you are fucked"


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

thyRUY said:


> Seriously? what was she like, what did she say? From the looks of her articles she would just have said "sorry you are fucked"


Shes an older lady from Russia. A bit hard to talk with due to the language barrier. She had only been in the US 10 years when I saw her. IDK didn't really help at all. Main as well have been talking to my grandma.


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Never mind her. I've read the article, and many such articles. There are a lot of articles that depression will never be cured and may turn back anytime, too. The problem with psychology is, well, they don't know much. Really. All they do is guess, and try to form sensible theories which are more philosophical ideas from a fantasy book than hard theories. What irritates me is they do not accept that and talk in certainities, instead of these people tend to be like this, seems to be like this, etc..

I once read an article that people with OCD can never recover, well I recovered and had not even one compulsive obsessive for years.

Anyway, for those who are disturbed by these articles, how do psychologists determine if one is cured? Only if the patients say so, right? It is not like they peer into our brains and live through our senses. Well, many people with chronic DP said it has completely gone away. So end of story.


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

Saw her back in March last year. Had a similar experience to surfingisfun001.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2016)

thyRUY said:


> Yes I agree. Some of its correct. But generally she is over negative, in my opinion, and she writes in such a smart-arse tone. Thats not even her worst article. Did someone put a trigger warning on this? Fair enough


Yea I had to put a trigger warning on it because say a new member comes in and reads that, they are gonna think they are stuck for life, Nothing against what you posted at all, I enjoyed it because it shows how naive some if not most M.D's are. But yea, don't want anyone to get scared if they are in the first days/weeks/months of DP.


----------



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

I think, she is only realistic... and she predominantly write about chronic depersonalization.

I love her articles.

If this kind of article is triggering for your, then you are in the beginning of your path to recover... we must face our fears a consciously process them...


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

She has an evil last name.

I don't know what to make of the article.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

the_nomad said:


> The problem with psychology is, well, they don't know much. Really.


On point.


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

the_nomad said:


> The problem with psychology is, well, they don't know much. Really.
> 
> On Point


I do not agree that psychology doesn't know much --Here is what I see is the "deal sheet" of those in the psychology field who are dissociation-aware:

1) Persistent or recurrent dissociation that is not attributed to organic causes (eg brain lesion) or medication/drug side effects is caused by a chronically invalidating developmental environment.

2) Such environments can be obvious (physical neglect or abuse) or subtle (emotional objectification, invalidation, gaslighting, parentification) or well-meaning parenting gone wrong (controlling, demanding perfection or performance), or even subtle messages that a child must sublimate their feelings for the good of the family (family crisis that results in ignoring the child, etc)

3) Being a mental escape from what to a child is an otherwise inescapable environment, the degree of dissociation and its expression is a function of attempt at a) controlling the environment (eg, expressing somatic physical ailments that rally the family to concentrate attentively on the child or alternatively as some form of self-help, examples of the former being pseudo-seizures, and the later being vison or derealization issues that blunt the reality of the environment and perhaps shitty memory for what one has experienced), b) availability: express symptoms in ways that are familiar or socially more acceptable, eg, stomach aches, head aches rather than rage at what is going on at home, and c) cost/benefit: express in ways that might benefit the expressor, for example taking to one's room to avoid triggering experiences, etc. In these senses, dissociative symptoms are seen to have a purpose that aids survival in stressful times, but which are maladaptive as one evolves into a greater world than one's home life.

4) Survival by metal means is implemented by means of developing a relatively unintegrated consciousness where emotions/feelings/memories/behaviors are compartmentalized and to some extent and at some times are unavailable to the then-dominant aspect of one's consciousness. This lack-of-normal-integration is the cause of mood-shifts, memory loss, disconnection from one's feelings, etc.

5) This condition has been recognized since the late 1800's (Janet) and its treatment has evolved into what can be termed ego-state therapy for traumatic splitting of consciousness, where the goal of therapist is to foster more ubiquitous accessibility of one's consciousness to the entire panoply of one's emotions/feelings/memories/behaviors.

6) There are many psychotherapy techniques applied to address various stages of this process of repair, most falling into a rubric of "three-phased treatment", first grounding the patient in skills for regulating affect, then titrated exposure to memories and aspects of one's past experiences, then reinforcing more integrative functioning. Various psychological techniques play best in certain phases of the recovery strategy, CBT for grounding, mentalization for fostering contextualized understanding, correcting cognitive distortions, hypnotherapy for titrated exposure, etc.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

inferentialpolice said:


> I do not agree that psychology doesn't know much --Here is what I see is the "deal sheet" of those in the psychology field who are dissociation-aware:
> 
> 1) Persistent or recurrent dissociation that is not attributed to organic causes (eg brain lesion) or medication/drug side effects is caused by a chronically invalidating developmental environment.
> 
> ...


TL;DR Not really interested in your opinion TBH

There is nothing scientific about psychology. They don't do blood tests, take x rays or CT scans. Educated guesses are exactly that.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> TL;DR Not really interested in your opinion TBH


It's all crap anyway.

The only interesting thing about Bezzubova is that she thinks that stimulants might have a place in the treatment of DPD.


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

> InferentialPolice says stuff, but Something6789 says: TL;DR Not really interested in your opinion TBH
> 
> There is nothing scientific about psychology. They don't do blood tests, take x rays or CT scans. Educated guesses are exactly that.


um, isn't scientific knowledge built upon previous "Educated guesses"?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

said the woman who can't treat DP for crap

different clinicians and facilities have different success rates

she's telling a story about her patients, and maybe the patients of her colleagues

I would get upset by this, except it is so specific in how "predictive" it is, that I know she's talking about her patients and not the general group of people suffering from DPD.

In this way, the article is kind of incoherent. I'm not the best or most logically consistent writer, but you won't see me writing a psychology article like it's a tragic novel.

That being said, DPD can be a "persistent" or "serious" condition in some, and the best way to deal with these chronic conditions is to live in spite of them. I agree with her there. Having them is very unpleasant. Grappling with them is what's agonizing.

And grappling with psychosis or major depression makes sense. We just can't accept symptoms like paranoid psychosis or suicidal depression. However, DPDR symptoms do not have to be debilitating. It's the sadness, fear, anger, etc. that really cripple us, is it not? Those are emotions for us to deal with, not attached at the hip to our disorder.


----------

